# Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...



## nicco (18. April 2011)

hallo,
weiß jemand, wie man anti tangle röhrchen selber bauen kann, weil die doch recht teuer sind und wenn man dann viele abrisse hat ganz schön ins geld gehen.
-------------------
wie zieht man die eig. auf ? zuerst das kurze oder das lange ende?

-------------------
gruß
petri heil


----------



## HD4ever (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

heute grad 3 Stück für 2,95 EUR gekauft ...
was soll denn daran teuer sein ?
doch bestimmt nicht das Röhrchen, sondern eher der Rest der da dranhängt |kopfkrat


----------



## Becker (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*



nicco schrieb:


> hallo,
> weiß jemand, wie man anti tangle röhrchen selber bauen kann, weil die doch recht teuer sind und wenn man dann viele abrisse hat ganz schön ins geld gehen.
> -------------------
> wie zieht man die eig. auf ? zuerst das kurze oder das lange ende?
> ...


----------



## carphunter1678 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

er meint nicht mesing und auch nicht plastik er meint die gold ausführung darum sind die auch bei dem so teuer.


----------



## Becker (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> er meint nicht mesing und auch nicht plastik er meint die gold ausführung darum sind die auch bei dem so teuer.



Na ja Gold gebe ich auf die Bank und werfe es nicht ins Wasser!! Grins


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

Die Dinger sind doch zu billig ,als dass sich Selbstbau lohnt. Die Einhänger müsste man auch kaufen und Röhrchen.|kopfkrat

Langes Ende Richtung Haken !#6


----------



## nicco (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

hallo,
aber die sind nicht billig, wenn man oft abrisse hat.
gruß


----------



## Firehawk81 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

Warum hast du oft Abrisse? Und wieviel ist oft?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

Die kannst Du Dir ziemlich einfach aus den Röhrchen von den Ohrenstäbchen selber bauen.
Einfach die Watte abmachen und einen Karabinerwirbel Gr.8 draufschieben und mit geflochtener Schnur und etwas Sekundenkleber fixieren.


----------



## hanzz (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*



HD4ever schrieb:


> heute grad 3 Stück für 2,95 EUR gekauft ...
> was soll denn daran teuer sein ?
> doch bestimmt nicht das Röhrchen, sondern eher der Rest der da dranhängt |kopfkrat


 

Also 3 Röhrchen für fast 3 Euro find ich schon teuer.


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind doch zu billig ,als dass sich Selbstbau lohnt. Die Einhänger müsste man auch kaufen und Röhrchen.|kopfkrat
> 
> Langes Ende Richtung Haken !#6



Einhänger brauchts Du nicht, ein Stück Draht und ein Karabiner reichen. Beim Mäckes gibt es die langen Tuben kostenlos (Fahne)

Etwas Zeit und günstiges 2k Epoxid und fertig ist das Röhrchen.

BTW: die gekauften sind meist der größte Mist, die aus Kupfer taugen was, die kunststoffteile sind bei mir immer auseinandergeflogen.

Je nach Händler kostet das Stück zwischen 0,8-1,5€. Wen man mehrere am Tag verliert geht das schon ins Geld auf Dauer.


----------



## heinmama (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

Hallo,

ich denke immer das die Betrachtung was teuer ist immer eine Frage des Standpunktes. Wenn ich nur 10 € habe sind drei Euro 
viel, habe ich 1000€ sind 3€ wenig.

Themawechsel:

Die Röhrchen kannst Du aus alten Pumpsprühflaschen nehmen, ein Wirbel mit Karabiner dran, etwas zusammenkneifen fertig.
Ich hoffe ich habe Dir ein wenig geholfen.
Gruß

Heinmama


----------



## siloaffe (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

Hey 
Wenn du kinder hast lass sie Lollies Anstatt Bonbons lutschen! Die sitele haben ne gute Länge und Materialdicke. (Wenn du keine Kinder hast lohnt es sich kaum!#d) Dann nimmst du billige Karabienerwirbel 20Stk 0,69€ und nen Tropfen Sekundenkleber und fertig ist das Antitangle....:vik: 

MfG Markus


----------



## omnimc (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

mit den Ohrstäbchen bist du auf einen günstigen Weg! aber lasse dir auch mal erklären wie man Hänger lösen kann. ich z.b angle mit Grundblei ohne Röhrchen und es geht auch nur Perle zwischen und Fertig. Futterkorb geht mit rohr besser. falls du an eine neue stelle kommst kleiner tipp von mir erstmal nur mit blei paar würfe machen dann weist du wo du nicht hinwerfen sollst!


----------



## InternetAngler (18. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

Ich nehm Plastikröhrchen, nen Wirbel und Blumendraht, garniert mit etwas Heißkleb (Vorsicht: Röhrchen nicht schmelzen lassen)


----------



## stefano89 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

Da fällt mir gerade ein: fürs Karpfenangeln werden doch anti-tangle-booms aus Schlauch gemacht. Ich erinnere mich, dass es bis vor ein paar Jahren total in war, sogenannte Scoubidou-Bänder zu Schlüsselanhängern zu flechten. Sind um einiges billiger als Zeug ausm Angelbedarf, nur leider meist bunt.
Wäre vllt eine Alternative zum starren Röhrchen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

Moin,
@TE: schau mal hier (klick)
Nee, kleiner Spaß. Aber gib doch einfach Antitangle bei der Google Produktsuche ein und wähle dann "Preis- niedrig nach hoch" aus... Dann wirst du fündig.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.1a-vogtland.de/Anti-Tang...de_sid3f92e93e208c7570bb40e802d88f4642_x2.htm

und hier: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/10-Feederboom-15...312154&cguid=fdd588d412e0a47a26932763fe3e4364

und hier:
http://www.angelvirus.de/Zubehoer/A....html?XTCsid=5c4e5d27fe205a3a0493a24b87e2081c

So, jetzt reichts, den Rest findest du schon selbst 
Ich denke, bei den Preisen wird es sich wohl nicht lohnen, die Dinger selbst zu basteln... :q

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ...
> Schau mal hier:
> http://www.1a-vogtland.de/Anti-Tang...de_sid3f92e93e208c7570bb40e802d88f4642_x2.htm
> 
> .



Direkt nach der Bestellung kannst eigentlich zur Polizei gehen und Strafanzeige gegen den Shop erstatten...

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/5126/asdfax.png

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185782&highlight=vogtland


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

Was mich an fast allen Anti Tangle Röhrchen stört ist, dass die nichts aushalten! #q

Ich fetze sie mit der Zeit irgendwann kaput, egal ob Messing oder Plastik. Entweder löst sich die Halterung vom Karabiner, wodurch sich das Vorfach fast immer verheddert, oder irgendwelche Teile brechen einfach ab. #d

Von daher finde ich selberbauen gar nicht so schlecht, ich selber habe es schon mit weniger Erfolg versucht...


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## jogibaer1996 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

@Denni_Lo: ich kenne den Shop nicht, der war nur halt bei Google recht weit oben 

@Jochen: du sollst ja auch mit den feinen Antitangle-Röhrchen nicht in der Brandung fischen, mann....  :q

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Lenzibald (21. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

Servus.
Pfeif auf die Röhrchen nimm einfach die Schlaufenmethode da gibts garantiert kein verwickeln mehr. Mitsamt den Antitangleröhrchen hatte ich Verwicklungen seit ich die Schlaufenmontage fische nicht mehr.
Fazit Schlaufen kostst nix und ist besser.
MfG


----------



## stefano89 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*

Vermindert aber durch mehrere Knoten die Tragkraft und kann nur wenige cm frei durchlaufen, bevor der Widerstand kommt. Von daher nicht unbedingt für alle Verhältnisse besser. Außerdem ist der Schnurverschleiß größer.
Ich persönlich fische einfach Wirbel auf Hauptschnur, worin ich den Futterkorb einhänge. Ist vllt was die Schnurschonung und Verhedderungsgefahr angeht schlechter, aber dafür nochmal billiger. Und dass die Röhrchen immer einschneiden ging mir auch auf die Nerven. Von daher werd ichs wohl echt mal mit Schlauch anstatt Röhrchen probiern.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. April 2011)

*AW: Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen selber bauen...*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> @Jochen: du sollst ja auch mit den feinen Antitangle-Röhrchen nicht in der Brandung fischen, mann....  :q
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 

Ich zerleder die Teile ja schon wenn ich mit meinen weichen Karpfenruten 40-60gr werfe. :q

Beim Brandungsangeln habe ich sie einmal verwendet... nie wieder |rolleyes


----------

